
Ask HN: Searching for an article on the evolution of the scroll feed - jamesdftx
Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve done a search on google and hn.algolia.com but I&#x27;m unable to find an article I saw on here form a year back. It was talking about the team of developers at facebook that popularized the scroll feed. Does anyone have any links for write up&#x27;s on the evolution of the scroll feed?
======
BenjiWiebe
How come there's no title for this question?

~~~
jamesdftx
Fixed!

